# Revlon Bottle



## bottlerocket (Aug 30, 2013)

Can I get some info as to the age of this Revlon bottle.
 Thank You


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is the bottom


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2013)

I doubt it, there's nothing to really indicate age, could be 1940 or 2010 from what I see...


----------



## reach44 (Aug 31, 2013)

Revlon was founded in 1932 and began selling their innovative pigment nail polish in 1937.  This may be a nail polish bottle.  Epack is probably right with his 1940s age range.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 31, 2013)

That add is circa 1942.  And the logo loosely resembles your base logo.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks all. 40's makes sense being I found many bottles of this age in this pit area.


----------



## Leasacks (Sep 1, 2013)

Its a perfume bottle though, not a nail polish.  I think its a great find!  It looks like a lot of the old little avon perfume bottles and yardley's perfumes.  I just sold a yardley's with a lid on ebay.  It looks alot like that.


----------

